# John Deere 14PB (Green Deck)



## Keleman7592 (9 mo ago)

Hey Guys, I'm picking up an old John Deere 14PB with the Green Deck. It has a Kawasaki motor on it with the Brake Blade Clutch. The guy selling it for real cheap says it runs but the BBC cable is broken. I've been looking at parts just to get an idea on availability and price. 

The part number for a new cable is PT12459 and I can't seem to find one anywhere online. 

Does anyone here have one they can sell? Should I even bother calling up my nearest JD Dealer? It seems like it isn't made anymore...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you checked out the parts availability before buying the tractor! Maybe that's why the person is selling it.
Maybe our resident expert, Bob, can help you with your inquiry before you purchase.
Unless this is it.....








John Deere Blade Control Cable - GC90194






www.greenpartstore.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

john deere CABLE- PT12459






www.greenpartstore.com


----------



## Keleman7592 (9 mo ago)

Dang, it's really that expensive?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Glad you checked out the parts availability before buying the tractor! Maybe that's why the person is selling it.
> Maybe our resident expert, Bob, can help you with your inquiry before you purchase.
> Unless this is it.....
> 
> ...


There's a reason JD's are painted green, they are always proud of their parts ($$$$), and this one is no exception.... It's still available on both E-bay and Amazon

GC90194 on E-Bay

GC90194 on Amazon

That FC150V Kawasaki engine is a joy when it comes to finding parts also, that's why the guy is selling it "cheap". You need to realize that thing is 35 years old and the parts availability isn't going to get any better. The "Green Decks" were only made in 1987-1988. The things not worth much more than $50 if it ran/operated, because you can't get most parts for it any more. My advise would be to pass on it and find something that was made in this Century.


----------



## Keleman7592 (9 mo ago)

As cool as it looks, you're right. Thank you so much for the help everyone. Maybe one day I can find out that functions for cheap for my own pleasure. Thanks again!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess I missed the mark, somewhat! LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Keleman7592 said:


> As cool as it looks, you're right. Thank you so much for the help everyone. Maybe one day I can find out that functions for cheap for my own pleasure. Thanks again!


Don't get me wrong.... There are guys that "collect" them and take them to vintage lawn equipment shows, but that's not the same as trying to mow your lawn with it a couple of times a week.

It's hard to beat a Kawasaki engine on the really high quality self-propelled push mowers used by professional landscape guys, but they get pretty damn pricey......

Exmark 21 Push Mower


----------

